# Mythos CP - pulling the trigger



## MatBat (Feb 15, 2017)

I'm about to pull the trigger on a brand new NS Mythos Clima Pro that I've managed to source from a friend for £1,350 (exclusive for me). I know this is a good price and this is my end game grinder, but it is of course a huge purchase for me so need some encouragement to be tipped over the line!

Also any views on how these depreciate/hold value? (based on low home usage). There don't seem to be many second hand ones available nowadays


----------



## Farravi (Dec 12, 2013)

Life's too short for shite coffee and from what I've heard, one cannot take material into the grave so live life for today. I bought the mythos one couple of years ago and I don't regret it one bit, even though it was out of my budget.

In regards to future value, can you put a figure on your happiness?

As it stands, you are getting it virtually for half the market price. So pull the trigger. Enjoy great coffee. What espresso machine have you paired it with?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Perhaps you would end up with the heating by element in plugged? Or Sure what value it brings in a low volume home use environment. Its a good price for a new one . It if you wanna sell second hand on here then I'd be setting 1000 as top whack to sell on as it seems to be a barrier to alot of grinder sales, irrespective of age etc.

If you were selling g to a cafe again you would probably be looking at under 1000 ad they can get great deals a new service contracts with new ones.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Pull the trigger on that price , but as bootsie says £1000 is a threashold for what most people will part with for secondhand grinder


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

a couple of years ago, we had a member buy a Strega from another forum member, quite openly. Within a couple of months he tried to sell it for several hundred £ more than he paid for it. This provoked quite a big argument. The guy just could not get it. You have told us how much you can get one for (big mistake). Now, if you sell it on here, people will expect you to pass on the fortune you received. Also, your price is a good price for a new one admittedly but second hand does not really work that way. If you buy a car and negotiate what you think is a big discount then sell the car, you will still lose a boat load and thats the way it works


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

If youre happy with the coffee that the CP produces then buy it. You wont lose much at that price if you decide to sell it. Still really happy with mine, although it is overkill for a home environment


----------



## thesmileyone (Sep 27, 2016)

I got banned from another forum for selling an amplifier that I won on ebay for £1 (no reserve). I was surprised when it turned up, used it for three years and tried to sell it for the same price that it has sold in the past historically both on ebay and that forum. Got banned for profiteering. Do people really expect you to sell something you won for £1 that sells for £1600, for £0.99 or less?


----------



## MatBat (Feb 15, 2017)

dfk41 said:


> a couple of years ago, we had a member buy a Strega from another forum member, quite openly. Within a couple of months he tried to sell it for several hundred £ more than he paid for it. This provoked quite a big argument. The guy just could not get it. You have told us how much you can get one for (big mistake). Now, if you sell it on here, people will expect you to pass on the fortune you received. Also, your price is a good price for a new one admittedly but second hand does not really work that way. If you buy a car and negotiate what you think is a big discount then sell the car, you will still lose a boat load and thats the way it works


Get your point, but that's not my intention. If you check the last couple of things I sold on here you'll see that I passed on quite substantial discounts to the next owner when I could have easily tried to sell for more - didn't even consider selling at a profit. People may know the price I've paid but ultimately if i do decide to sell it someone will pay what they are willing to pay and what they think it's worth to them, and given I have ruled out trying to make a profit then I'm fine with that. Just want to get a sense of what I could lose if things don't go to plan. I'm hoping i won't sell it and it'll be my end game grinder!

thanks for all the comments so far!


----------



## MatBat (Feb 15, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> Perhaps you would end up with the heating by element in plugged? Or Sure what value it brings in a low volume home use environment. Its a good price for a new one . It if you wanna sell second hand on here then I'd be setting 1000 as top whack to sell on as it seems to be a barrier to alot of grinder sales, irrespective of age etc.
> 
> If you were selling g to a cafe again you would probably be looking at under 1000 ad they can get great deals a new service contracts with new ones.


Thanks. yes the heating element is completely redundant for the home but part of the parcel for getting the latest model I guess.


----------



## Microlot (Jun 22, 2017)

Hi there,

have owned the clima pro for some months.

It takes quite a while to get the burrs heated up,around 45 min,the coarse of the grind is different from cold to warmed up beans and burrs.

IMO this is a commercial grinder and should run 24/7,in my private environment I wasn´t too happy with this machine.

Consistency of the grind is great,taste was never really outstanding.

Hope this helps,kind regards,

Thomas


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

@MatBat

I am not saying you are that sort of person. A few years ago, if something came up for sale on here, it sold quickly and quietly as people who had been on the forum for some time realised the value in buying from another forum member. membership has rapidly increased and one of the side effects of that is that some of the core values have eroded. Now if you put something up for sale, no matter what the price is people bid you and it is so frustrating (unless you know the value and need the item then you just buy it) and this always tends to be less experienced members.. They also dilly and dally and say ooh aaah shiney and if only the wife would let me and other such gibberish.

If you are patient, you will find your machine. You will pick up an older Duetto or the likes for under a grand and with them, you can replace any part yourself so they will offer longevity. If you heart is set on a Sage (and yes, I have had a couple) then google Sage dual boiler many times a day. ecookshop seem to be the ones who start the aggressive pricing. Ring them and ask them when next


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

@dfk41 I think you may have had thread bleed. This thread is about purchasing a Mythos CP. There is another thread re:sage db etc


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

igm45 said:


> @dfk41 I think you may have had thread bleed. This thread is about purchasing a Mythos CP. There is another thread re:sage db etc


Yep, old age....sorry


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I think dfk41 takes it as a given that MatBat will get his Mythos!!


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Microlot said:


> Hi there,
> 
> have owned the clima pro for some months.
> 
> ...


I take your point on the warm up. Mine has at least 30 mins before the first cup. The fan has only switched on when the weather is really hot (once this year)

Out of interest, which grinder did you change to ?


----------



## MatBat (Feb 15, 2017)

I could just go for a E37s or Olympus 75e and save a few hundred £ (although cost of ownership may not be that much lower in the event of a resale given the discount I'm getting). The angled burrs are clearly one key difference which I like the idea of (minimal retention and clumping). I do also like the thought of the mythos from a pride of ownership pov - i.e best in class commercial grade, used by all the best coffee shops etc. (I know that may sound silly to some). Any other factors that make the mythos worth the premium over the other two for a home user?


----------



## Farravi (Dec 12, 2013)

Microlot said:


> taste was never really outstanding.
> 
> Thomas


Not sure I follow, surely taste would be coffee bean ( type of beans and roast and freshness) and Coffee machine (quality of extraction) which are nothing to do with the grinder providing grinds are even in size.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

For me, having owned a CP and being a big Mythos fan, and as Working Dog says, it is overkill for the home. This is for one reason and one reason only. A domestic user will never need the fan technology that it comes with. Other than aesthetics, there is nothing between the CP and the standard. If you can get a CP for less than a normal Mythos with Tin burrs then it is a no brainer.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Farravi said:


> Not sure I follow, surely taste would be coffee bean ( type of beans and roast and freshness) and Coffee machine (quality of extraction) which are nothing to do with the grinder providing grinds are even in size.


Grinder has a lot to do with whats in the cup.

Try side by side tastings of coffee made with a budget grinder and compare with a Mythos - they are poles apart. Then try the same test with a Mythos and, say, an EK43 - they are very different


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> For me, having owned a CP and being a big Mythos fan, and as Working Dog says, it is overkill for the home. This is for one reason and one reason only. A domestic user will never need the fan technology that it comes with. Other than aesthetics, there is nothing between the CP and the standard. If you can get a CP for less than a normal Mythos with Tin burrs then it is a no brainer.


The only reason I parted with my hard earned to buy dfk's CP was the looks. In the cup, theres hardly anything in it. I may notice a difference due to the extra outlay of cash.

But having said that, its sometimes just nice to have something that you want, rather than need


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

working dog said:


> The only reason I parted with my hard earned to buy dfk's CP was the looks. In the cup, theres hardly anything in it. I may notice a difference due to the extra outlay of cash.
> 
> But having said that, its sometimes just nice to have something that you want, rather than need


So, do not pass go......just go and buy the damn thing and stop thinking about it!


----------



## Farravi (Dec 12, 2013)

working dog said:


> Grinder has a lot to do with whats in the cup.
> 
> Try side by side tastings of coffee made with a budget grinder and compare with a Mythos - they are poles apart. Then try the same test with a Mythos and, say, an EK43 - they are very different


That's not how I see it, sure there are external variables but if the grinders have a say for example conical burr, then if two machines were put side by side and the the ground had the same particle/grind size and same volume, why would it be any different, it just doesn't make sense to me?? Like I said the taste is dependent on other variables outside the perimeter of the grind size?


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Farravi said:


> That's not how I see it, sure there are external variables but if the grinders have a say for example conical burr, then if two machines were put side by side and the the ground had the same particle/grind size and same volume, why would it be any different, it just doesn't make sense to me?? Like I said the taste is dependent on other variables outside the perimeter of the grind size?


I guess we see things differently then.

Its not only grind size. Its consistency of grind, how the beans are ground, burr size, quality of burrs, tolerances of the drive to the burrs. Having gone from an MC2 to a Quamar M80 to a Mythos (all other variables remaining constant - beans, machine, water, technique) the grinder makes a massive difference. I'm basing my comments on what I've experienced with my own setup and that of others.


----------



## Farravi (Dec 12, 2013)

You are entitled to your opinion, but let's just agree to disagree!


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Farravi said:


> You are entitled to your opinion, but let's just agree to disagree!


Are you basing your comments on taste testing ? Have a look for some of the 'forum day' threads where different grinders have been put through their paces and the results in the cup compared.

I'm not wanting to convert you or convince you that you should throw your grinder in the bin and spend loads on a new one. Just giving you the view of many on here that the coffee is only as good as the ingredients and how they are prepared.


----------



## Farravi (Dec 12, 2013)

Absolutely, but my Mythos One, providing set to the correct grind setting for that particular bean then I get consistent shots that vary very slightly in taste providing all the other variables are constant.

However I will heed your recommendation and read about it on this forum, I am in the process of setting up my own forum which isn't easy and taking up most of my spare time.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Now I'm confused.

I thought that you were saying that the grinder makes no difference in the cup


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

thesmileyone said:


> I got banned from another forum for selling an amplifier that I won on ebay for £1 (no reserve). I was surprised when it turned up, used it for three years and tried to sell it for the same price that it has sold in the past historically both on ebay and that forum. Got banned for profiteering. Do people really expect you to sell something you won for £1 that sells for £1600, for £0.99 or less?


AVForums per chance?

Anti-profiteering rules create a 'selling community' - in your example you could argue that you clearly aren't buying things on ebay cheap and then making a quick profit on a forum, but such rules have to be applied generally. There is of course nothing wrong with getting a bargain on ebay and then relisting with all the right keyword to turn a quick buck.

For AVForums in particular its very easy to fall foul of their rules, but buying stuff there is always a pleasure (in my experience) with stuff accurately described and often in immaculate condition for a fair price. Despite being a bit annoyed by their strict rules, its probably because of them I go back there to buy stuff.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Farravi said:


> Absolutely, but my Mythos One, providing set to the correct grind setting for that particular bean then I get consistent shots that vary very slightly in taste providing all the other variables are constant.
> 
> However I will heed your recommendation and read about it on this forum, I am in the process of setting up my own forum which isn't easy and taking up most of my spare time.


What forum is it then ?


----------



## MrBaozi (May 11, 2017)

For that price I would have no hesitation. I wouldn't worry to much on resale as you may never sell it. Besides you will save money on the lack of retention.

Nice grinds, very little retention, easy to clean burrs and doesn't make a mess of your kitchen while grinding. To some people the biggest drawback is that it's a bit of a behemoth.

As you have a Linea mini you will need either a naked portafilter or a different bracket that holds your portafilter for the mythos one. The spouted portafilters for the Linea mini do not sit properly in the mythos one.

Btw I am a little biased as I have both a Linea Mini and a Mythos One.


----------



## MatBat (Feb 15, 2017)

Thanks MrBaozi. I did go ahead and pull the trigger, arriving Monday

nice to hear another linea mini / mythos owner. how do you find the linea mini?


----------



## MatBat (Feb 15, 2017)

My Mythos arrived last night and pulled my first shot this morning - all I can say is WOW! Perfectly fluffy grinds, minimal distribution needed, amazing taste. And that's before the burrs are seasoned. I don't think I'll be regretting this purchase.

P.S. I do prefer the black version and also the VA fascia but the offer I got was only for this model. We are going to be changing the counter tops to Carrara marble soon so white may actually suit better!


----------



## thesmileyone (Sep 27, 2016)

What's the difference between the 3 button and the 5 button Mythos'??


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

thesmileyone said:


> What's the difference between the 3 button and the 5 button Mythos'??


This is the Clima Pro model with the built in fan for commercial settings. The 5 button is the standard Mythos range


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

It is available as a 5 button, with the 'old' coffee tray and pf button. As to why, I don't know


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Linea mini and a mythos - when do we get an invite for coffee at your place?! Congratulations pal


----------



## MatBat (Feb 15, 2017)

kennyboy993 said:


> Linea mini and a mythos - when do we get an invite for coffee at your place?! Congratulations pal


Well the kit is pretty much fit for a moderate volume cafe so might as well put it through it paces! Welcome anytime!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

MatBat said:


> Well the kit is pretty much fit for a moderate volume cafe so might as well put it through it paces! Welcome anytime!


SO what coffee has been gracing this wonderful machinery ....


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

MatBat said:


> Well the kit is pretty much fit for a moderate volume cafe so might as well put it through it paces! Welcome anytime!


Cheers! Enjoy


----------



## MatBat (Feb 15, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> SO what coffee has been gracing this wonderful machinery ....


Just finished off my final bag of a 6 month Alchemy subscription - a lovely Rwandan. Now starting a bag of Neighbourhood Coffee's new seasonal espresso (70% Kenya Nyeri, 20% Ethiopia Guji and 10% Guatemala). I actually asked HasBean for some stale beans to season the burrs and they sent me a kilo of 7 day post roast red giant so have also been enjoying that.

I'm so happy with the grinder and the taste really is a big step up (and consistent). keen to move on to more light roast SO's and more interesting flavour profiles and extractions. Next step is to reduce the mini pump pressure down to 6-7 bars and fit a 0.6mm gicleur and see how that goes.


----------



## Farravi (Dec 12, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> What forum is it then ?


All will be revealed in due time 

And congratulations on an excellent choice @MatBat


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

MatBat said:


> Next step is to reduce the mini pump pressure down to 6-7 bars and fit a 0.6mm gicleur and see how that goes.


Don't bother with the flow restrictor and just reduce pump pressure to adjust flow through puck. If you aim for 5bar you'll need to drop temp too. Static low pressure is life.


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

Amazing purchase, it's like very nice in the white,a real beast though.


----------



## Koli (Nov 21, 2020)

Can I ask a quick question 5 years later? How do you clean it outside, I mean white metal, do you use soap or just wet cloth? I think I might ve damaged some paint on mine


----------

